# buying euros



## moch (May 21, 2005)

I've left it a bit late for ordering euros - has anyone used the postal service by ICE and has it been OK?

Maggie


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Yes and Yes


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Maggie how late is 'a bit late'

tony


----------



## jellybeen (Aug 26, 2011)

i have recently used FAIRFX online money going direct from our bank account.order befor 2-0pm and you get next day delivery. and the xchange rates are very competative.must say the rates are rather lower today around 1253.is what they are quoting


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

*euros*

Tony - leaving at the end of the week. I know I can get them at the post office etc but the best rate seems to be on line. Just never done it that way. Now that Nationwide isn't an option while out there we might take a bit more than usual with us.

Maggie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you are a tesco credit card holder, buy with your card, no commission,no interest to pay, 24 hr delivery, etc etc.

tony


----------

